# Champions league 09-10 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 7, 2013)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League  
Closes  1 X 2  
09 Apr 21:45 Borussia Dortmund - CF Malaga 1.47 4.60 8.00 +179  
09 Apr 21:45 Galatasaray Istanbul - Real Madrid 4.90 3.85 1.80 +184  
10 Apr 21:45 Juventus Turin - Bayern Munich 2.80 3.25 2.80 +142  
10 Apr 21:45 Barcelona FC - Paris St Germain 1.40 5.00 9.50 +184


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 8, 2013)

BORUSSIA DORTMUND V MALAGA PREDICTIONS

Dortmund have the advantage after a goalless draw in the first leg in Malaga.  Both sides put defence first and were careful not to overextend themselves going forward, the match ended goalless with neither side having any kind of superiority.

In Dortmund the home side know they need to go out looking for goals as any away goal by Malaga will mean Dortmund need two goals due to the away goals rule.  Dortmund have been excellent at home winning 5 straight matches, scoring at least 3 goals each time so they are strong favourites.

Dortmund are clear in 2nd place in the Bundesliga with 55 points from 28 matches.  Bayern Munich have already clinched the title and are 20 points ahead but Dortmund enjoy a 6 point lead over 3rd place Leverkusen so can afford to concentrate more resources on the Champions League while resting players domestically.  They are coming off a 4-2 win at home to Augsburg this weekend.

Malaga have struggled somewhat domestically recently and are down to 6th in la liga with 47 points from 30 matches which puts them 4 points outside the top 4.  They have won just once in their last 5 league matches and are coming off a 4-2 defeat at the weekend away at Real Sociedad.

BORUSSIA DORTMUND – MALAGA BETTING TIPS

Dortmund are the in form team here and with the domestic title gone they can focus all their energy on the Champions League.  They have been in great home form with 18 goals in their last 5 matches and will be very hard for Malaga to contain.

I’ll be backing a Borussia Dortmund win at 1.43 with Betsson.


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 8, 2013)

GALATASARAY V REAL MADRID PREDICTIONS

This match looks over already with Real Madrid taking a commanding 3-0 lead in the first leg.  Madrid wasted no time and went straight on the attack with Cristiano Ronaldo opening the scoring in the 9th minute.  They doubled their advantage in the 30th minute with a goal from Karim Benzema and it looked like things were going to get embarrassing for Galatasaray.  They managed to steady the ship though and it took until the 73rd minute for Higuain to get Real Madrid’s final goal of the match to seal a dominant 3-0 win. 

We have seen a few times this year specifically with Bayern Munich against Arsenal and Inter Milan against Tottenham that  a big win in the first leg doesn’t mean you can coast the second leg and both sides had big scares before eventually going through, so I’m sure Jose Mourinho will want to keep his players completely focuses on the job.

Madrid are missing Sergio Ramos and Xabi Alonso, who picked up late bookings to rule themselves out of this match.  Many think this was a ploy to wipe the slate clean in time for the semi-final but Mourinho seems to have gotten away with it this time.  Galatasaray will be missing Burak Yilmaz through suspension also.

GALATASARAY – REAL MADRID BETTING TIPS

Madrid are by far the strongest team as we saw from the first leg, but the question is how hard will they push to get the win here.  I’m sure they won’t coast through the match but with a few starters already missing and a few more may be rested manager Jose Mourinho will have to keep the motivation high.

I think despite that Madrid will still field a team strong enough to get the win here.  When you look at the bench from the first leg you have players like Modric, Higuain, Kaka and Pepe all able to step in and perform at the very top level.

Back a Real Madrid win at 1.75 with bet365.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 9, 2013)

UEFA Champions League -2013-04-09
Galatasaray - Real Madrid
First match ended with the victory of Real Madrid 3-0. Galatasaray side: Important striker Burak Yilmaz and important defender Dany are suspended. Substitute defender Gokhan Zan is expected to replace Dany. Real Madrid side: Sergio Ramos and Xabi Alonso are suspended. Pepe has little chance to be in eleven. If he can not then Raul Albiol will replace him.

UEFA Champions League -2013-04-09
Dortmund - Malaga
First leg ended 0-0. Dortmund side: They won all the CHL matches that they played at home (4) this season. They conceded only one goal in these 4 home matches. Defender Hummels is ready and may return. There is no fresh injury in the team. Malaga side: Weligton and Manuel Iturra are suspended.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 9, 2013)

In the last weekend match Galatasaray managed to defeat Mersin IY in a match which they were behind and down to 10 men in more 100 minutes. More interesting thing was head coach Fatih Terim was sent off then his assistant Hasan Sas sent off and then the second assistant Umit Davala had to be the coach at the bench controlling the team and then what happened? He was sent off too. Galatasaray managed to come back with ten men in the second half and recorded a 3-1 victory. IMO Drogba was the man of the match as he managed to score 2 goals and caused a penalty. Oh sorry I can not skip the fans and their energy and pressure that they gave to the referee. According to the media a big campaign launched by the management and 34.000 masks of Fatih Terim will be distributed to the fans in order to give support to head coach Fatih Terim and a message to the Football Federation. Galatasaray with the fans and management are very connected and very emotional these days. This is the time when they may react very different. As in the history and the DNA of Galatasaray it always happened like this and once they put something in their mind they released all their hidden energy. That is why Galatasaray were always a good tournament team and managed to lift both UEFA and Super Cup trophies. If we have to give example to this as an evidence then it is enough to check the history of the club. 
“If we can hit the nets of Real Madrid then we would hit again and make the result 2-0. We are not going to give up the match. We are not chickens. No one should doubt of this. Our families and 50.000 fans will be behind us supporting. We will play for our honor until the last whistle” said Felipe Melo the defensive midfielder. Galatasaray are qualified from the group in which they had to play the first group match on away against Man.Utd. I watched the match 90 minutes. The referee supported home team or he was stressed under pressure of home team or he had no idea about football. Becuase he ignored 2 absolute penalties of Galatasaray and I will not even mention that Galatasaray missed important chances and hit the post 2 or 3 times. I am giving this information because it is a good reference of Galatasaray’s current strength. 
Real Madrid are one of the biggest team on planet earth. Real Madrid are on top of their form. Ronalda is currently the top scorer of Champions League. Mourinho said that he does not want a shock and he added that he wants an other victory in Turkey. He said and warned his players that “you can loose to a team with the same result you defeated before.” I guess Mourinho is a great coach because he still desires a victory no matter what he is acting modest or not. This shows he really deserves to be one of the biggest head coach of the world. Amazing man. Is there something else I should mention about Real Madrid? Of course not, they are a killing machine like Barcelona, Man. Utd, Chelsea, Bayern Munich, etc...
This is not the first time Galatasaray are playing with Real Madrid. They played in Super Cup final. They also played an other Champions League quarter final. As far as I know they played 4 matches. And all of these matches were very important for both Real Madrid and Galatasaray. (Galatasaray 2-1 Real Madrid) (Galatasaray 3-2 Real Madrid) (Real Madrid 3-0 Galatasaray) (Real Madrid 3-0 Galatasaray) As you see Galatasaray is a team who managed to hit the nets of Real Madrid 5 times and that time Real Madrid was considered to be the Los Galacticos. This time Galatasaray will have Drogba in forward and such talent like Selcuk Inan in midfield and a very good goal keeper Muslera. I guess individually current players of Galatasaray are much better team then the one who came back from 0-2 and scored 3 goals in second 45 minutes of the match. Or lifted the Super Cup by the golden goal of Jardel. For sure Real Madrid are a stronger team tonight. But an other sure thing here is that the odds are one of the silliest I have witnessed for a long time and they keep on rising. No matter what head coach Mourinho said in the press meeting, I guess he is trying to motivate his team in order to avoid a probable miracle. And he does the right thing as football is an interesting game. But if Galatasaray leads the  match 2-1 in the last 10 minutes, I do not believe that Real Madrid will try to come back. I will benefit the situation. It is a pity that many will criticize my preview and will blame me of being emotional. But the fact here is that Real Madrid do not need a victory and Galatasaray have a serious home advantage without any stress on their shoulders. Bet on Galatasaray. I predict a result of 2-1.


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 10, 2013)

BARCELONA V PSG PREDICTIONS

This match is set up perfectly after an amazing first leg that ended 2-2.  Barcelona as usual controlled possession early on with PSG looking to sit deep then hit on the counter attack.  It was Barcelona who took the lead when Dani Alves played an exquisite pass to Messi who finished well.  The match was nearing the end when with just 10 minutes left it exploded into life.  Zlatan Ibrahimovic who was not having the best of nights by his standards eventually got the chance he was looking for and put the ball away to level things up, the goal should have been ruled out for offside but it was given!

Barcelona turned up the tempo and looked to have won the match when Alexis Sanchez won an 89th minute penalty which was slotted home by Xavi but the action was not over yet.  In the 4th minute of injury time PSG again levelled thanks to a goal from midfielder Blaise Matuidi and we go to Barcelona for the second leg all tied.

Both sides are easily leading their domestically leagues.  Barca top la liga by 13 points while PSG top Ligue 1 by 7 points.  They also both comfortably won at the weekend, Barcelona 5-0 over Mallorca and PSG 2-0 at Rennes.  This are set up for a mouth-watering tie between two of the best sides in European football.

Lionel Messi came off at half time in the first leg with a hamstring strain and sat out the weekend match.  He is expected to be fit in time for this game though and will look to continue his record breaking form in one of the best individual seasons we have ever seen.

BARCELONA – PSG BETTING TIPS

Barcelona are strong favourites for this one and their home form has been scintillating this year.  They have won 11 straight in the league and in the last round against Milan they dominated and won the match 4-0.

I think Barcelona will do the same this time round and will be too much for PSG.  If Messi doesn’t recover from injury in time then it may throw up more questions but with him quickly regaining fitness I can’t see past Barcelona.

Back a Barcelona win at 1.36 with bet365


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 10, 2013)

JUVENTUS V BAYERN MUNICH PREDICTIONS

Bayern Munich dominated the first leg and came away with a 2-0 win.  Will Juventus be able to turn things around or will Bayern be on course for their 2nd final in 2 years?

The first leg was a very one sided affair with Bayern controlling the game throughout.  They took an almost instant lead with a goal from David Alaba in the first minute and Juventus fans must have been fearing the worst at that point.  It took until the 63rd minute for Bayern to double their lead when Thomas Muller scored after an assist from Mario Mandzukic.  Bayern will feel they could have had more goals but if they produce the same level of performance they shouldn’t be in any trouble.

Juventus have been in fine domestic form and are 9 points clear at the top of Serie A.  They have won 4 straight league matches and look set to win their second straight title.

Bayern are already champions in Germany after a weekend win over Eintracht Frankfurt kept their lead at 20 points with just 6 games to play.  They have won 11 straight Bundesliga games and are a class above domestically this year.

JUVENTUS – BAYERN MUNCIH BETTING TIPS

A 2-0 deficit is certainly not insurmountable and Juventus will feel they have a good chance of getting through in front of their home crowd.  It will be very tough to stop Bayern from scoring though and if they do Juventus will need to score a minimum of 4.

I think Juventus will give a good go of it but eventually Bayern will be too strong and will pick them off for the win.

Back a Bayern Munich win at 2.70 with Paddy Power.


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Apr 10, 2013)

*Barcelona - PSG, Over 3.5 @ 2.37 (Pinnacle)*
Barca probably without Messi, but also without 3 defenders - Puyol, Mascherano and Adriano (all out injured), while central defender along with Pique will be probably Marc Bartra (who is Bartra?!).
PSG have won last 3 CL on the road (including Valencia), scoring 2 in each.
Eight out of last 10 knock-out matches at Camp Nou ended with four goals or more.


----------



## andjoh (Apr 10, 2013)

fbettingfriendscouk said:
			
		

> *Barcelona - PSG, Over 3.5 @ 2.37 (Pinnacle)*
> Barca probably without Messi, but also without 3 defenders - Puyol, Mascherano and Adriano (all out injured), while central defender along with Pique will be probably Marc Bartra (who is Bartra?!).
> PSG have won last 3 CL on the road (including Valencia), scoring 2 in each.
> Eight out of last 10 knock-out matches at Camp Nou ended with four goals or more.



I think I will go for something similiar. Altough Barcelona is without Messi, Sanchez and Fabregas showed great form in the league this weekend with 3 goals for Fabregas and 2 for Sanchez. Also Ibra and Lavezzi is very dangerous against the Barca defense (especially with Puyol and Macherano out injured, Barca will probably have to play either Busquets/Song at the back or the unexperienced Bartra). I think PSGs counter attacking football might get them a good result here. Let's say 2-2.


----------

